
Free security advice - dsr12
https://gist.github.com/grugq/353b6fc9b094d5700c70
======
mtgx
iPod or iPad I understand, but is it still true for say iPhone vs Nexus phone?
iOS has had a ton of bugs since iOS8 when they "opened it up" to extensions
and whatnot. I think AOSP is more stable and secure at this point. The
iPhone/latest version of iOS are also targeted much more.

If the choice is some random Android phone or even Samsung or LG, then yeah,
the iPhone is still probably the better choice. But if the choice is between
an iPhone and the latest Nexus, I think I'd go with the latter.

